# Chopin's birthday marked by 171-hour concert



## Isola

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8530310.stm

That's nice way to celebrate!


----------



## Mr Chewie

That's a lot of piano music.


----------



## kingtim

Nice! That IS a lot of piano music... the pianist must have eaten her wheaties that day for sure!

Happy Birthday Chopin!


----------

